# People here have been brainwashed by the white media into thinking the ideal female body is the skinny one with tiny tits and ass



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile

This is the ideal female body




Not this


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 31, 2020)

DAMN IF I DIE I WANT TO BE BURIED IN THOSE TITS


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 31, 2020)

woah this is life changing, thanks OP


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> View attachment 773458


U cant refute that, ur gonna tell me those boy looking skinny body is the ideal? Come on


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 31, 2020)

man im on my 7th day of nofap noporn


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> U cant refute that, ur gonna tell me those boy looking skinny body is the ideal? Come on


Better than plastic whores


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello, Tyrone


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

fuck off bro it is ideal













plus how the fuck are we being brainwashed lol. Majority still like curvy people so most likely were not getting brainwashed. This is just the ideal body for me


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Better than plastic whores


Giant natural tits are the ideal, thats what im saying


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Proex said:


> fuck off bro it is ideal
> View attachment 773476
> View attachment 773478
> View attachment 773480
> ...


Jfl looks like a skinny dude wearing a thong


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Jfl looks like a skinny dude wearing a thong


its from hot jbs megathread


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Oct 31, 2020)

Proex said:


> fuck off bro it is ideal
> View attachment 773476
> View attachment 773478
> View attachment 773480
> ...


man of fine culture


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 31, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> man im on my 7th day of nofap noporn
> View attachment 773472



Relapse just before no nut November. You're safe for now bro...


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 31, 2020)

fuark that ass in the 2nd insta post


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

Proex said:


> fuck off bro it is ideal
> View attachment 773476
> View attachment 773478
> View attachment 773480
> ...














Ideal by @Proex standards.


----------



## homesick (Oct 31, 2020)

Not for me. i like my bitches skinny

i dont like fat arms


----------



## sensen (Oct 31, 2020)

how fucking delusional can someone be? The Western media has been brainwashing everyone that ethnically ambiguous women with huge obese asses are the ideal. 

What you're saying was Western media in the 90s and before. And it wasn't brainwashing, it was reality. THIS^^^ shit is brainwashing.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

sensen said:


> how fucking delusional can someone be? The Western media has been brainwashing everyone that ethnically ambiguous women with huge obese asses are the ideal.
> 
> What you're saying was Western media in the 90s and before. And it wasn't brainwashing, it was reality. THIS^^^ shit is brainwashing.



Big ass and big tits are sexually dimorphic it's natural to find them attractive not a woman built like a prepubescent boy.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

sensen said:


> how fucking delusional can someone be? The Western media has been brainwashing everyone that ethnically ambiguous women with huge obese asses are the ideal.
> 
> What you're saying was Western media in the 90s and before. And it wasn't brainwashing, it was reality. THIS^^^ shit is brainwashing.


Theres no biological reason for a skinny female body be the ideal


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 31, 2020)

A skinny body is more realistic than big tits and a big ass


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 31, 2020)

i agree u should have good sized tits and ass, but dude the one picture is a good example of where people will obsess over ass that is soo big that its no longer aesthetic and is not ideal


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> A skinny body is more realistic than big tits and a big ass


So? Being 5'9 is more rralistic than beinng 6'4 doesnt mean its the ideal lol


----------



## sensen (Oct 31, 2020)

africancel said:


> Big ass and big tits are sexually dimorphic it's natural to find them attractive not a woman built like a prepubescent boy.


There is a difference between a healthy sexually dimorphic woman that could be found at any point in ancient times, and a human elephant hybrid masquerading as a figure of sexual attraction. 

The blue is the true unconscious ideal, the green is what they TELL you the ideal is.

The modeling industry is about sales first and foremost, so when companies like Gymshark are trying to sell products, they overwhelmingly use the unconscious ideal woman to make the most money.


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 31, 2020)

that dhl girl's ass is way too big
it doesnt look good op


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Theres no biological reason for a skinny female body be the ideal


doesnt have to be. Not all of attraction is logical


----------



## sensen (Oct 31, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> that dhl girl's ass is way too big
> it doesnt look good op


literally does nothing for me.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> So? Being 5'9 is more rralistic than beinng 6'4 doesnt mean its the ideal lol


The ideal is a skinnyish body while curvy.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> The ideal is a skinnyish body while curvy.


No its not jfl wtf


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

sensen said:


> There is a difference between a healthy sexually dimorphic woman that could be found at any point in ancient times, and a human elephant hybrid masquerading as a figure of sexual attraction.
> 
> The blue is the true unconscious ideal, the green is what they TELL you the ideal is.
> 
> The modeling industry is about sales first and foremost, so when companies like Gymshark are trying to sell products, they overwhelmingly use the unconscious ideal woman to make the most money.


Blue is too small and the other one is too fat


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Proex said:


> doesnt have to be. Not all of attraction is logical


Looks are objetive remember?


----------



## sensen (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Blue is too small and the other one is too fat


I think 90% of men on a polygraph test would disagree with you.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> No its not jfl wtf


true ideal is skinny body with little curves like this


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Looks are objetive remember?


yes but it doesnt have to be logical lol. why do we see whites as more attractive when blacks have more melanin = more sun protection? Because attraction isnt completely logical. Why is north atlantid ideal? Because of contrast, but why is contrast attractive? It just is, doesnt have to have a reason


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

sensen said:


> There is a difference between a healthy sexually dimorphic woman that could be found at any point in ancient times, and a human elephant hybrid masquerading as a figure of sexual attraction.
> 
> The blue is the true unconscious ideal, the green is what they TELL you the ideal is.
> 
> The modeling industry is about sales first and foremost, so when companies like Gymshark are trying to sell products, they overwhelmingly use the unconscious ideal woman to make the most money.



Fitness models don't have ideal female bodies for me, I prefer this.











Maybe it's cause I'm black jfl. I've noticed most black guys think the same, maybe that's how we are wired.


----------



## sensen (Oct 31, 2020)

africancel said:


> Fitness models don't have ideal female bodies for me, I prefer this.
> View attachment 773623
> View attachment 773624
> View attachment 773625
> ...


It is because you're Black. We're all wired differently. We have the same baseline of what we deem attractive, but obviously we're used to 100,000 years of living with entirely different women so evolution has a big impact. Whites have bigger titties, Blacks have bigger asses. Whites have always been more attracted to tits on average until the last 20 years or so, studies have shown a clear shift towards asses, which is obviously due to the shifting away from White culture.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 31, 2020)

africancel said:


> Fitness models don't have ideal female bodies for me, I prefer this.
> View attachment 773623
> View attachment 773624
> View attachment 773625
> ...


this is ideal too. @Saoirsecel .
not this


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 31, 2020)

I like women with small tits and ass. I'm a manlet, I couldn't handle 200lb busty bitches


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 31, 2020)

If you like girls with no ass or tits your fucking gay as hell lowkey


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 31, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> this is ideal too. @Saoirsecel .
> not this
> View attachment 773641


Dat ass perfect nigga


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Oct 31, 2020)

These skinny tranny models that autists worship here don’t even look fertile. This is ideal woman


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 31, 2020)

that ass is waay too fat bro i agree on your idea that skinny is not attractive but that ass is too much honestly round medium size ass is ideal and those tits were fine


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 31, 2020)

i sure as hell not "brainwashed" i am naturally analytical of physical features, i dont think something looks good because some form of media told me so... this shit is hardwired into our brains...


thats like me saying i can brainwash you into thinking recessed features is ideal or that asian men are the hottest and most dominant just from telling you so in forms of media and entertainment 

like no


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 31, 2020)

So you guys are into fat girls got it


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 31, 2020)

The skinny girls you posted were ideal too


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> So you guys are into fat girls got it


If that's fat then yes


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 31, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> Dat ass perfect nigga


That shit looks like plastic. She’s not even thick that’s just plastic


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> That shit looks like plastic. She’s not even thick that’s just plastic


Looks good to me


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> 200lb busty bitches


Ideal tbh


----------



## Darkstrand (Oct 31, 2020)

Proex said:


> fuck off bro it is ideal
> View attachment 773476
> View attachment 773478
> View attachment 773480
> ...


Best body on the planet
Not even mad that So many prefer curvy tho, more skinny girls for us


----------



## Copeful (Oct 31, 2020)

retarded thread Palvins body is literally ideal just lol


----------



## loksr (Oct 31, 2020)

I said it once I’ll say it again
Big dick = you like big titties and big booties
Small dick = you like flat titties and flat booties

Big titties and big booties mog to oblivion
Obviously landwhales don’t count I shouldn’t even have to say that tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Oct 31, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> retarded thread Palvins body is literally ideal just lol
> 
> View attachment 773739
> 
> ...



tits and ass are too small


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> retarded thread Palvins body is literally ideal just lol
> 
> View attachment 773739
> 
> ...


Hows that ideal u fucking retard looks like a skinny boy


----------



## Copeful (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Hows that ideal u fucking retard looks like a skinny boy


No it doesn’t u retard, @Proex’s post looks like a skinny boy

palvin is much more developed


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Lol looks at those shoulders wider than her hips jfl



TheCopefulCurry said:


> retarded thread Palvins body is literally ideal just lol
> 
> View attachment 773739
> 
> ...


----------



## Hades (Oct 31, 2020)

If you wouldn’t fuck all of them, you are low T. End of discussion.


----------



## StolenDays (Oct 31, 2020)

Hades said:


> If you wouldn’t fuck all of them, you are low T. End of discussion.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 31, 2020)

stfu nigger next you gonna tell me you like "thick" girls with with cellulite on their booty
ideal is tall and athletic with normal sized ass and tits that look human unlike these freaks you posted.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> stfu nigger next you gonna tell me you like "thick" girls with with cellulite on their booty
> ideal is tall and athletic with normal sized ass and tits that look human unlike these freaks you posted.


Tall women are ideal? haahahaahahah tall women with small tits and ass, dude u like guys thats what u like


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tall women are ideal? haahahaahahah tall women with small tits and ass, dude u like guys thats what u like


and you like subhuman midgets with cellulite on their booty with diabetes
this is ideal. healthy and strong that signals high chance of survival in general and for childbirth.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> and you like subhuman midgets with cellulite on their booty with diabetes
> this is ideal. healthy and strong that signals high chance of survival in general and for childbirth.
> View attachment 774025


U cant be serious dude, tall, tiny hips, wide shoulders and big biceps is the ideal female body? wtf lol


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 31, 2020)

White media?


----------



## LastGerman (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile
> 
> This is the ideal female body
> 
> ...




Imagine a female working for DHL. She is capable of driving while men unable to drive are being brutally emasculated. Just imagine female work in general. utterly disgusting. Ban female driving ban female working.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> U cant be serious dude, tall, tiny hips, wide shoulders and big biceps is the ideal female body? wtf lol


how tf were you able to get those measurements she doesn't even stand straight
but yeah better than tiny weak subhumans that wouldn't stand a chance at survival in prehistoric times


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile
> 
> This is the ideal female body
> 
> ...



Thread already at 2 pages but if your reading this, don't settle down for lanket foids, those who don't have ass and tits.

Don't drop your fucking standard, let bitches know that they need to work towards something to look better, don't feed the hypergamy.. treat the lanky ones with disgust (like they treat you lol)

But niggas won't listen to me anyways..


----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 31, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Don't drop your fucking standard, let bitches know that they need to work towards something to look better


Amen


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> how tf were you able to get those measurements she doesn't even stand straight
> but yeah better than tiny weak subhumans that wouldn't stand a chance at survival in prehistoric times


Yeah ideal female for survival


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 31, 2020)

loksr said:


> I said it once I’ll say it again
> Big dick = you like big titties and big booties
> Small dick = you like flat titties and flat booties
> 
> ...


Can you shut the fuck up you fucking foid. @loksr is a female guys


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Yeah ideal female for survival


just post a roided freak theory
I said athletic not bodybuilder freak


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Can you shut the fuck up you fucking foid. @loksr is a female guys


Why would you think that?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Why would you think that?


I'm making dox thread right now, stay tuned


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> I'm making dox thread right now, stay tuned


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 31, 2020)

AtomicBlackPill69 said:


> These skinny tranny models that autists worship here don’t even look fertile. This is ideal woman
> View attachment 773665


She’s literally skinny she just has super wide hips and big tits


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> She’s literally skinny she just has super wide hips and big tits


so exactly what op was saying

big booty bitches or death


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 31, 2020)

The last 2 have small tits and ass tho.


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> So you guys are into fat girls got it


mr cope coping


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> The last 2 have small tits and ass tho.


Yeah that why i said shes not ideal huh


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Yeah that why i said shes not ideal huh


Oh I didn't see lol. 

The first girl is the ideal body for me. Jesus. 





What's her name?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Oh I didn't see lol.
> 
> The first girl is the ideal body for me. Jesus.
> View attachment 774263
> ...


Christina Hendricks


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile
> 
> This is the ideal female body
> 
> ...


----------



## loksr (Oct 31, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Can you shut the fuck up you fucking foid. @loksr is a female guys


When her verifies me as male I expect you to make a post apologizing to me and telling everyone how badly I dickmog you.


----------



## loksr (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Why would you think that?


Because I dickmog him to oblivion and back and the only way he can cope is by pretending I’m female


----------



## joeveniro (Oct 31, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile
> 
> This is the ideal female body
> 
> ...



you are wrong.


----------



## WendelTheWinner (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 31, 2020)

joeveniro said:


> you are wrong.


Lol u cant back that up


----------



## Deleted member 8623 (Oct 31, 2020)

Totally agree. Also tag suicidefuel please because most of us with never have this. Also I think it would be very helpful to mention that scientific studies have proven that asses, not titties, for foids are actually their equivalent of our dick for us. Most people are confused about this.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 31, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> No it doesn’t u retard, @Proex’s post looks like a skinny boy
> 
> palvin is much more developed


fuck u


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 31, 2020)

You posted way too many big exaggerations.
Bit tits and ass/ curvy body is ideal but not too big. Should go and fit with the body perfectly.
in other word proportionate


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 1, 2020)

"muh ugh react" @africancel keep jacking off to fat black whores
ideal body is this



big ass but proportionate not fat looking like a diaper


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> "muh ugh react" @africancel keep jacking off to fat black whores
> ideal body is this
> 
> 
> ...


@brbbrah every night.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 1, 2020)

africancel said:


> @brbbrah every night.
> 
> View attachment 775628


jfl at you if you think the girl I posted has a "small ass" the whores you'll jack off to can't even wipe their own shit lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> jfl at you if you think the girl I posted has a "small ass" the whores you'll jack off to can't even wipe their own shit lmfao







What do you think about this?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 1, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 775636
> 
> What do you think about this?


can you send a more clear view?

Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020



africancel said:


> View attachment 775636
> 
> What do you think about this?


can you send a more clear view?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> can you send a more clear view?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 1, 2020
> 
> ...



No just rate


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 1, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 775636
> 
> What do you think about this?


bro I can't rate without seeing body jfl if it is proportionate but imo she is wearing a diaper nigga


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Nov 1, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> bro I can't rate without seeing body jfl if it is proportionate but imo she is wearing a diaper nigga



She?????????? I uhh...... mods ban this faggot. @her


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Nov 1, 2020)

africancel said:


> She?????????? I uhh...... mods ban this faggot. @her
> View attachment 775637


----------



## JizzFarmer (Nov 1, 2020)

Finally someone with testosterone. Big juicy booty and titties is ideal.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 1, 2020)

No one has been brainwashed, men just have diverse preferences. Lots of men on here want skinny chicks, lots of men on here want chicks with a fat ass and DD tits. Every man on here would gladly fuck either a skinny chick or a chick who is 10 pounds overweight if they could. Brainwashing works for many things but sexual attraction is so deeply rooted and instinctual that you cannot change peoples sexual preferences except by a very small, usually inconsequential amount


----------



## GarixTheChad (Nov 1, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Tha happened because most of facially good looking white women have small tits and ass, so hollywood and shit like that brainwashed u into thinking thats the ideal, which is fucking bullshit, biologically speaking the ideal female has giant tits and ass because that indicates shes higher e thus more fertile
> 
> This is the ideal female body
> 
> ...



I was talking about this but muh smaller better muh muh muh


----------



## john2 (Nov 1, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> This is the ideal female body



Great thread. I used to cope too when I joined this forum about how women with big breasts and butts are disgusting... and how tall, skinny, flat chested women are ideal. It's all a cope form the modelling industry. Tall women are a monstrosity. Being flat chest and having a small butt as a female, automatically disqualifies you from being of high value for breeding material. I'd rather smash a landwhale than an anorexic foid.


----------



## Gren (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm absolutely not brainwashed I would fuck anyone without handicap (i.e obese, black or literally retarded)


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 1, 2020)

__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

You're overcomplicating this way too much. The ideal female has an hourglass shape (wide hips). Tits don't have to be huge, just normal. A flat chest is indeed unattractive. As long as the hips are wide because wide hips usually equal a nice big ass


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2020)

bertcel said:


> You're overcomplicating this way too much. The ideal female has an hourglass shape (wide hips). Tits don't have to be huge, just normal. A flat chest is indeed unattractive. As long as the hips are wide because wide hips usually equal a nice big ass


"Wide hips. tits don't have to be huge"




=



/





"The ideal female has an hourglass shape"



=





to have an hourglass body she also needs big titts, or she will just look like a dude with a booty


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> "Wide hips. tits don't have to be huge"
> View attachment 776252
> =
> View attachment 776254
> ...


utter cope
i meant this retard





Anyway, just lol at this post. Everyone here speculating the ideal female body meanwhile they'll never even be inside the ugliest females. Khhv permavirgins don't have shit to say regarding females including myself


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2020)

bertcel said:


> utter cope
> i meant this retard
> View attachment 776277
> 
> ...


you aren't on .co, buddy. stick with the virgin-shit to yourself

i wouldn't touch a flat-chest bitch with a stick, you could just turn gay at that point if you did tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> you aren't on .co, buddy. stick with the virgin-shit to yourself


if you are on looksmax you are most likely an incel. Stop lying to yourself jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2020)

bertcel said:


> if you are on looksmax you are most likely an incel. Stop lying to yourself jfl


i'm not on incelsco, there's a difference between wanting to looksmaxx to get even better looking girls/be more desirable over all and some recessed subhumans thinking vitamins and mewing will ascend them


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> i'm not on incelsco, there's a difference between wanting to looksmaxx to get even better looking girls/be more desirable over all and some recessed subhumans thinking vitamins and mewing will ascend them


Yeah, whatever. Who cares why are you focusing on my last point that was just my personal input. We are discussing ideal female body aren't we?


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 1, 2020)

bertcel said:


> utter cope
> i meant this retard
> View attachment 776277
> 
> ...


Stop being such a cuck ffs


----------



## poloralf (Nov 1, 2020)

this is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Stop being such a cuck ffs


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 1, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 776813


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Nov 1, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


>


----------



## WendelTheWinner (Nov 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 776813






smelly female.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 5, 2020)

The amount of photoshopped and frauded pics, in this thread is huge.
I agree Palvin is very close to ideal.

Waist-to-hip-ratio. Matters alot (sunconciously) to most dudes.





most dudes on average rate ideal waiste to hip ratio at around 0.7
And think 0.6 is to much already.
I think in muh case. I lean towards 0.65 as ideal.

Examples like this. look like, due to angle frauding or photoshops, unnatrual and not good.





Take the reality pills boyos. Not the frauded instagram picture pills


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Yeah ideal female for survival


LOL @ needing help from a female, as a dude, for survival. I consider rather dieying than that,


----------



## normieschmormie (Nov 5, 2020)

This is Ideal.
some guys like skinny women though.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 5, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> The amount of photoshopped and frauded pics, in this thread is huge.
> I agree Palvin is very close to ideal.
> 
> Waist-to-hip-ratio. Matters alot (sunconciously) to most dudes.
> ...


Palvin body is far from ideal


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 5, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Palvin body is far from ideal


LOL at the word far.

I legit like her body though. Very ideal waist to hip ratio. And a beautifull face with God tier eye erea on top of it.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 6, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL at the word far.
> 
> I legit like her body though. Very ideal waist to hip ratio. And a beautifull face with God tier eye erea on top of it.


Her tits and ass are way too small to be close to ideal


----------



## reptiles (Nov 6, 2020)

sensen said:


> It is because you're Black. We're all wired differently. We have the same baseline of what we deem attractive, but obviously we're used to 100,000 years of living with entirely different women so evolution has a big impact. Whites have bigger titties, Blacks have bigger asses. Whites have always been more attracted to tits on average until the last 20 years or so, studies have shown a clear shift towards asses, which is obviously due to the shifting away from White culture.





Ive never had an attraction for either for me its always been the face.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 6, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Her tits and ass are way too small to be close to ideal


Waiste to hip ratio moggs for me. Over titts and ass volume. Although imo, with Palvin that is at decent levels.

It's a personal taste thing though. Wanting giant asses and titts. I'm not into giant asses for sure.


In general, mayority of men also care most about waiste to hip ratio. I know from studies consistentaly shows.








(PDF) Eye-Tracking of Men's Preferences for Waist-to-Hip Ratio and Breast Size of Women


PDF | Studies of human physical traits and mate preferences often use questionnaires asking participants to rate the attractiveness of images. Female... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net




etc..


----------



## UglyGod360 (Nov 6, 2020)

No ass, no titties=UGLY.


----------



## coppercope (Nov 7, 2020)

The reason is that weight has an impact on a women’s face and soft features altering facial shape and hiding her features. Same with body as well in terms when extremely overweight. If weight never had any impact on girls face I’m pretty sure guys wouldn’t really care as long as she’s not extremely over weight. It’s much like how chicks are turned off by guys with facial bloat.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 7, 2020)

coppercope said:


> The reason is that weight has an impact on a women’s face and soft features altering facial shape and hiding her features. Same with body as well in terms when extremely overweight. If weight never had any impact on girls face I’m pretty sure guys wouldn’t really care as long as she’s not extremely over weight. It’s much like how chicks are turned off by guys with facial bloat.


Women arent supposed to have sharp features tho, like hollow cheeks and shit like that


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 7, 2020)

Nevermind


----------



## Darkstrand (Nov 7, 2020)

Here's ideal once again for all the copers


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 7, 2020)

ALL COPES DESTROYED 

HERE IS THE IDEAL BODY FOR A FOID

LARA CROFT ATHLETIC/CURVY TIER


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 7, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> View attachment 790675
> 
> Here's ideal once again for all the copers


I have bigger tits than her - still have hollow cheeks from 3/4 tho


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 7, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> I have bigger tits than her - still have hollow cheeks from 3/4 tho


welcome back bro


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 9, 2020)

16tyo said:


> welcome back bro


We are winning bro 💪


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 9, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> The amount of photoshopped and frauded pics, in this thread is huge.
> I agree Palvin is very close to ideal.
> 
> Waist-to-hip-ratio. Matters alot (sunconciously) to most dudes.
> ...


I agree bro 0.65 looks ideal tbh but would like it better if the transition from hips to waist was rounder and not blocky tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Palvin body is far from ideal


So I'll guess these kind of body shapes, is what appeal to you.

For me, it's to much fatness. I just can't stand that amount of fatness.
Give a Palvin type of shaped woman, any day over these so called "ideally shaped women" as in below video. It doesn't look attractive to me.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> So I'll guess these kind of body shapes, is what appeal to you.
> 
> For me, it's to much fatness. I just can't stand that amount of fatness.
> Give a Palvin type of shaped woman, any day over these so called "ideally shaped women" as in below video. It doesn't look attractive to me.



same they just look fat to me


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 12, 2020)

16tyo said:


> same they just look fat to me


Because u both have been brainwashed by the white media lol


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2020)

16tyo said:


> same they just look fat to me


Yeah. What is see, fat women with not so good looking faces who think they are the shit. And curves due to fat, celulite, but not perse or at all curves due to bones structure.

The lyrics of the song are legit though. Murder it, when doing it.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Nov 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yeah. What is see, fat women with not so good looking faces who think they are the shit. And curves due to fat, celulite, but not perse or at all curves due to bones structure.
> 
> The lyrics of the song are legit though. Murder it, when doing it.


hate that song disgusting shit
i agree though you can instantly tell when a girl is just fat, atleast for me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 12, 2020)

16tyo said:


> hate that song disgusting shit


Why?
I think the the singing sucks. And it's hillarious that some fat bitches have attitude like they are some very attractive GigaStacy.

The lyrics is pretty okay, imo. Basically about, how you should hit your woman and have full on rape scenario in the bedroom, as you dominate her during sex. Which is correct, that that is the best type of sex. To dominate, in a primal way.


----------



## MilfLover69 (Nov 12, 2020)

TITS UNDERRATED AF BY SOECIIETY.... LE SOCIETY DID TITS WRONG I LVOE BIG TITS ITS THE BEST THING IN WOLRD BIG MILKY MOMY HONK HONK SO BAZED POST REPPED !


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 14, 2020)

it's all about the waist to hip ratio but don't be obese ofc


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> View attachment 803831
> View attachment 803833
> View attachment 803835
> View attachment 803837


No ass detected


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 14, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> No ass detected


ass is from gay culture


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> ass is from gay culture


Holy fuck youre right, her tits are perfect waifu tier


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> View attachment 803831
> View attachment 803833
> View attachment 803835
> View attachment 803837


All these girls have tiny hips


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 14, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> All these girls have tiny hips


it's all scarlet johansson. her hip to waist ratio is the most ideal at 0.7


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> it's all scarlet johansson. her hip to waist ratio is the most ideal at 0.7


Who tf said thats the ideal jfl thats small


----------



## needsurgeryasap (Nov 14, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> Who tf said thats the ideal jfl thats small


very rare tho and it's science based on fertility


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 14, 2020)

needsurgeryasap said:


> very rare tho and it's science based on fertility


Jfl total bs


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Nov 14, 2020)

africancel said:


> View attachment 773549
> View attachment 773553
> View attachment 773555
> 
> ...


mirin leanmaxx progress


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 14, 2020)

This or death.


----------

